# How To Make A Fast Hook Snell



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*How To Make A Fast Hook Snell *






Tight Lines !


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I thought there was supposed to be a hook being snelled in this?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

dialout said:


> I thought there was supposed to be a hook being snelled in this?


You have to watch it a few dozen times . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

There's a better way of Snelling a hook fast by wrapping the shank through a loop. You should look that one up.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

BENJI... STOP!

Don't give this Bozo anymore ideas on posting dumb YouTube videos on how to snell a hook.. 
He watches videos like this, because that is about as close he can get to an attractive female with out here calling the police.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Benji said:


> There's a better way of Snelling a hook fast by wrapping the shank through a loop. You should look that one up.


ENJOY . . .

Tight Lines !


----------

